# Recommendation needed for iphone in-ear headphones w/ Mic.



## PhenomeNhan (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm looking for an in-ear headphone with Mic. for my iPhone. I have a $10 one I bought from Fry's but one of the buds is falling apart. Any recommendations for something below $50? I'm sure this one is nice, but it's $100 than I want to spend (since I don't primarily listen to music on the iPhone):

http://www.etymotic.com/ephp/hf2.aspx


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

Good Morning Nahn,

I went through this a couple months ago. I tried Blose (very strange fit and sounded terrible), Apple IEM's (the dual armature model), and even tried the on-ear Beats by Dre.

I ended up with Klipsch S4i. 

I was purchasing for sound quality primarily, but wanted the mic. The Apple's were a CLOSE second for me, only because of bass response. The Apple iem's are more comfortable, have better mids/highs, and have a less 'tangly' cord. Also for talking purposes, I like the mic on the Apple cord being up higher. The Klipsch's mic hangs too low, imo, down on your chest.

At the time I bought mine I was doing a lot of work outside, and I listened to music all day and slightly preferred the sound on the S4's, but if I had to do it all over again I'd get the Apple iem's.

They're $80 from Apple, but you can find them for less through amazon or ebay.


----------



## PhenomeNhan (Mar 4, 2008)

Good morning, Jason. Thanks for the reco. I'll check out the Apple iems then.


----------



## PhenomeNhan (Mar 4, 2008)

Jason,

Just to confirm, these are the ones you're referring to, correct?

http://www.amazon.com/Apple-ear-Headphones-Remote-Mic/dp/B001N9YIJG/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

PhenomeNhan said:


> Jason,
> 
> Just to confirm, these are the ones you're referring to, correct?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Apple-ear-Headphones-Remote-Mic/dp/B001N9YIJG/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


Yep, those are the ones. They are a little light on bass compared to some, but are a great overall set especially considering price. Super comfortable.


----------



## PhenomeNhan (Mar 4, 2008)

Jason said:


> Yep, those are the ones. They are a little light on bass compared to some, but are a great overall set especially considering price. Super comfortable.


Cool...I'll order those then. I kinda prefer my bass to be felt, anyways


----------

